# one man, two holes?



## Prouder02 (Sep 10, 2014)

To all of those fishing out of one man flip over shelters, do you have any problems running a two hole setup? (jigging and deadstick) As well as room for your sonar? With most one man flip overs having around a 12 square foot footprint, was looing to hear some real world experience and feedback if that is enough room to get the job done, or if I should start looking at something a little bigger. Looking into Kenai Pro Thermal Stealth.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I regularly run two rods out of a one man.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I've got the Kenai and fish 2 rods. One jigging rod and one dead stick.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Prouder02 (Sep 10, 2014)

mjh4 said:


> I've got the Kenai and fish 2 rods. One jigging rod and one dead stick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Are you satisfied with the room or would you have wished you went a little bigger? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Here’s my take after fishing out of a Rover 1 man quite a bit over the last 10 years. If you’re fishing shallow water...it’s doable. I stick to one rod when I’m walleye fishing out of it. Most times I’ll punch two holes and run my transducer in one that’s off to the side, almost out of the shanty. Some of the newer 1 mans are a bit bigger than what i have. Just seems to be more of a pain in the butt than it’s worth for me.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

I've fished with me and my girlfriend in a one man all day no complaints. Clam pro thermal scout XL when I'm by myself I run to rods and 3 holes.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I fished two rods in my Kenai. I put my camera down a hole out side of the shanty with the screen sitting between my feet. My buddy heater sat just inside the door.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

otter hide out no problem


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I've had no issues with the Kenai plenty of room for me to fish and my gear.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

9 posts and no jokes?

2 or 3- 6" holes with FX100


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Fish trap pro or Legend XL thermal. 42 wide...great for walleye jigging 2 rods. Would not like to do this in anything more narrow. This is why I would never get a kenai, scout, or the like...

Jigging raps and lively minnows require some space.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Two rods in a fish trap no problem. Usually drill a third hole in the middle for the transducer


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> 9 posts and no jokes?


Was thinking same, specially with this crowd !


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I'm a wide guy not tall so my single just seems to small for me. I got a two man flip and converted to a one man. Took out the second seat moved the other to center and raised the seat 4". Best of both worlds


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

I have the shapell fx100 and it’s def doable, but it’s tight


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

""I've fished with me and my girlfriend in a one man all day no complaints."

BS.. That would NEVER happen. In a 1 MAN?.. HaHa.. Sounds like a man cave. (with no girlfriend)


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

bobberbill said:


> ""I've fished with me and my girlfriend in a one man all day no complaints."
> 
> BS.. That would NEVER happen. In a 1 MAN?.. HaHa.. Sounds like a man cave. (with no girlfriend)


She sat on a bucket in the corner I sat in the seat in the tub it helps she's like five foot.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

2 diff length rods helps space them out a bit more in my sentinel.thats pretty narrow but i run two regularly


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, it is a thread about 1 man 2 holes


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Always need 2 holes. One to fish out of and one to......ah.. spit in..


----------

